# ebay turbo charger kits = Junk???



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Just wondering if these kits on ebay are junk? They seem a little cheap...

400+HP SUPER T70 TURBO/TURBOCHARGER KIT DRAIN+FEED LINE - eBay (item 150540516153 end time Jan-04-11 18:42:12 PST)

This one looks ok...
corvette ls1 ls2 ls6 ls7 ls9 t4 twin turbo kit 1200hp+ - eBay (item 360333314610 end time Jan-10-11 13:24:04 PST)

Normaly if something is cheap in price there is a reason why...I would hate to buy one of these and blow up my engine.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't even trust buying bottled water through ebay.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

I have gotten some great deals on there before...Like hid's,ccfl's and cai's. But i have never bought a big ticket item. It looks like these kits are complete minus the manifolds and the downpipe. I just for some reason dont trust it, Power cost money $$ and $1100 doesnt seem right for a twin turbo kit.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The kits are 'near complete' so expect to shell out some money and fab a few things, plus factor in the possibilty of needing a better turbo down the road because the one in the kit isn't the greatest.

If I had access to tools and a shop that I could fab some misc things, I'd be willing to give it a try.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

This deal looks kinda good too, I bet this is cheap chinese crap. Again, I am afraid to blow up my engine, I know I would need to pick up some manifolds to support the kit but that should be about all i need...Oh and prolly some larger injectors and a tune..

PONTIAC UNIVERSAL 16 psi UPGRADE T04E TWIN TURBO KIT T3 - eBay (item 170524411708 end time Feb-03-11 16:20:35 PST)

Just kinda scary, I am assuming this kit will get you some where around 550 whp on an ls2?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

BaadFLGoat said:


> Normaly if something is cheap in price there is a reason why...





BaadFLGoat said:


> I just for some reason dont trust it, Power cost money $$ and $1100 doesnt seem right for a twin turbo kit.





BaadFLGoat said:


> Just kinda scary,...


Don't you think you've answered you own question?

The very first on you list won't even work on a GTO....


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

There's a guy at the Friday night cruise-ins that has a C5 with a twin turbo Fleabay kit on it. Doesn't look the greatest when he pops the hood but the car runs like a raped ape. I'm quietly sitting back in the weeds cautiously waiting for him to show up on a Friday night in a different car, with (what's left of) his vette for sale on Fleabay... lol.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I would never buy parts or a "kit" if I still had to fabricate something for it. That's like paying for someone to come up and kick you in the shins.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Agreed HP11...I guess I have answered my own question...I guess I was kinda waiting on some one to pop up and say, "I have installed one of those kits" "Or I have a buddy that installed one".

Its intriguing to think about the possibility of boosting my ride for under a Grand...My other thought was to individually collect pieces until I have a Kit. Forgive me I am about to display my car ignorance here.

My logic is and correct me if I am wrong:

Turbo 300-500 bucks
Intercooler + pipes= 159-250
turbo manifolds $400
down pipe $200
other stuff $500
--------------------------------------------
$1850
I think they over charge for those 5-6K kits out there....


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

BaadFLGoat said:


> My logic is and correct me if I am wrong:
> 
> Turbo $800+ bucks
> Intercooler + pipes= 400+ 200+
> ...


Fixed the numbers for ya.

You can do it with numbers you posted, but remember, if you put crap on, you'll get crap out of it. Do it right the first time and spend the cash for quality.

Spent 4k going from s/c to turbo on a 4 banger and got good parts, but not the best. Great results though.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

U can get decent pieces off of ebay but the turbos in the kits usuall need rebuilding right out of the box.. the ic and piping...lines...bov..boost controllers .. are usually decent. I can get the parts to turbo my goat and have them installed for a bit less than the cost of the kits from a vendor


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Thats kinda what i was thinking, Now im going to take this thread in a different direction, when you start talking F.I. Dont you run the risk of breaking your engine? Do you have to upgrade other engine components I.E CAM lifter springs etc?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There are tons of stock interal LS motors that have turbos, superchargers, and nitrous. You can only go so crazy with how much boost which is still more then a cheap turbo kit will probally produce. You will need a good tune!


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

TURBO 1400$
INTERCOOLER HKS 1600$
MSD 75 LBS INJECTORS 700$
GRIFFIN RADIATOR 600$
WASTGATE TIAL 460$
MANIFOLD 800$
85 MM THROTLE BODY 350$
SLP MASS AIR FLOW 400$
AEROMOTIVE FUEL PUMP 300$
1/2 " INSIDE DIAMETER FUEL LINE 200$ 
FUEL RAILS 150$
FUEL REGULATOR 250$
MSD IGNITION COIL PACKS AND PLUGS 800$
CUSTUM TUBING DEPENDS WHERE YOU LOCATE THE TURBO 400$-1000$
OIL LINES AND FITTING AND WHAT NOT 250$
BLOW OF VALVE 350$
SNOW METH KIT 400$
BOOST GUAGE 150$
BOOST GUAGE HOLDER 100$


MOTOR
383 SCAT STROKER KIT TO HOLD THE POWER 2500$
MACHINE WORK ON BLOCK 750$
TIMING CHAIN 150$
YOUR GOING TO WANT AN UNDERDRIVE PULLY FOR QUICKER RESPONCE 280$
COMP CAM 400$
NEW BEARINGS 100$ 
COMP PUSH RODS 120$ 
ARP HEAD STUDS 340$
EXHUAST PIPES 450$
LABOR PUTING MOTOR TOGETHER 2500$

TRANSMISSION
FLEX PLATE 260$
TORQUE CONVERTER 800$
2 SPEED POWERGLIDE TRANSMISSION WITH TRANS BAKE 2750$
DRIVE SHAFT 800$ 
INTERCOOLER FOR TRANS 200$

AND CURRENTLY WORKING ON THE REAR END :cheers

HOPE THIS HELPS LOL ONCE YOU GET STARTED ITS HARD TO QUIT
MOST OF THE LABOR COST I HONESTLY LOST TRACK

AND ATLEAST 500$ FOR THE TUNE


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

HOLY SCHIT. I would be divorced if i spent that much on my car...


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

hey 740tank, wouldn't a 85mm t/b be a huge restriction with a turbo? 102mm fast would help lower boost while making more power.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

740tank said:


> TURBO 1400$
> INTERCOOLER HKS 1600$
> MSD 75 LBS INJECTORS 700$
> GRIFFIN RADIATOR 600$
> ...


**** dude u need to be sponsored..alot of those parts i can get name brand wise for way less than that. u spent that much individually????


for the motor parts. those are good. i see those as being accurate. especially since im not too keen on lsx motor parts yet, but im fairly good at gathering turbo stuff.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

well bud i wish you were around lol. but yes that is what I have in it so far and the turbo is pt74. alot of stuff from jegs. im hoping to get it in the low 9s or high 8s I want the fastest gto record.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> hey 740tank, wouldn't a 85mm t/b be a huge restriction with a turbo? 102mm fast would help lower boost while making more power.


dont know. i take most of my advise from lee howie. and he said that was more than enough. he is pretty smart at what he does. i just cant wait to take it to the track arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

740tank said:


> well bud i wish you were around lol. but yes that is what I have in it so far and the turbo is pt74. alot of stuff from jegs. im hoping to get it in the low 9s or high 8s I want the fastest gto record.


im not trying to knock you or anything.. im sure with what you have in it. you can get there. the shop i use quoted me 5k for a front mount turbo setup. they fab everything up and use precision turbos. 

recently they did an ls1 swap on an opel gt, ls1 on a 240 and they took a maggie off a truck to turbocharge it. their work is magnificent. most likely theyll be doing my cam setup in the next month.

they twin turboed a 5.3 chevy truck and got it into the 9s so i know they can do wonders with the 6.0.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

Zdeuce4 said:


> im not trying to knock you or anything.. im sure with what you have in it. you can get there. the shop i use quoted me 5k for a front mount turbo setup. they fab everything up and use precision turbos.
> 
> .


 the price really depends on what you want. 5k wouldnt even cover half of the parts. I could of put a smaller turbo for 5k and had 600hp and been done with it, but I want 1200 hp lol so i build for it as i got money. its prety much done except I need some more parts for the rear end. and a tune as soon as the weather gets a little warmer. I cant wait to get some time slips on here in a couple months.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

1200 I see now. Makes more sense. My goal was around 650 ish


----------

